# Medicion de parametros dentro de un camion cisterna



## beto3174 (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas!!! Necesito de muchisima ayuda estoy haciendo un proyecto de medicion de parametros influyentes en un camion cisterna!!! y necesito una mano primeramente de que parametros afectan a la gasolina no ejemplo(temperatura interna externa, humedad detron del tanque, presion dentro del tanque etc) y como medirlos no se que sensores usar y como meterlos al tanque y tampoco se si se PUEDE meter sensores dentro del tanque

Por favooor cualquier ayuda me sirve

P.D. si alguien encuentra una foto de corte para ver la configuracion interna del deposito del cisterna linkeemela please!!!

GRACIAS


----------

